# You have a 2.5 hour classical mixtape, what performances would you include?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This morning as I created my Sol Gabetta mixtape on Minidisc I thought about the good old days of cassette tape mixtapes (think the movie High Fidelity).

So a Minidisc (not the Hi-MD ones) can include about 2.5 hours worth of music per disc. If you had the chance to include all of the pieces on that mixtape, which performances and pieces would you include in your ideal mixtape?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bah. Still not enough room for Morton Feldman's _For Philip Guston,_ ;-/


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I love threads like this!

2.5 hours:

1. Maxwell Davies Trumpet Concerto - 30"
2. Rautavaara Violin Concerto - 27"
3. First Movement of John Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music - 18"
4. Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 6 - 30"
5. Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata - 16"
6. Gubaidulina - Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings - 29"

That sounds good for what I'm into at the moment.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I am easy to please I will take any 2.5hr of Haydn symphonies or string quartets


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

2.5 hours?

How about Mstislav "Slava" Rostropovich doing the Prokofiev "Classical Symphony" with the Orchestre National de France on Warner Classics? 

Ok. Maybe that's not quite 2.5 hours long. But it seems like it.

How about Sergiu Celibidache doing one of the shorter German/Russian/European Symphonies? Any one. That should pretty well fill up the disc.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm...for a 2.5 hour mixtape you're going to need a C180, and those things were more trouble than they're worth - you're much better off with a couple of more reliable C90s.

What would I put on it? My first thought was a collection of the recent exciting discoveries I've made in following the String Quartet project. The best of the best of the post-war stuff.

Might as well make it an all-Arditti collection, then, and it can also function as a group retrospective/showcase.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My mixtape I am creating includes the following albums:

1) Sol Gabetta's Il Progetto Vivaldi 2
and
2) Sol Gabetta's Hofmann Haydn Mozart.

More mixtapes to come through soon.


----------

